
PyTorch LSTM: Text Generation Tutorial - Nedomas
https://closeheat.com/blog/pytorch-lstm-text-generation-tutorial
======
Nedomas
Hi HN! Started working with more text models in PyTorch, experimented with
LSTMs and found most of the tutorials terribly outdated. So figured out whats
the most modern best practices there (until next version of torchtext comes)
and wanted to share. Do anybody use LSTMs at work or are most of the people on
BERTs?

